# Rumor: Clippers asking about Paul again!



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I was on hoops hype rumors section this morning. The guy that writes the Amico Report said that he heard from 3 different sources that the Clippers were inquiring if Paul Pierce was available from the Celts front office. He said he doesn't know who they are offering, just that they are asking AGAIN. He said the rumor had quieted down after the draft and is back again with a vengence.
This is a rumor that just won't die. There must have been at least mild interest on our side for this to keep going.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

I am glad to hear this. It gives us something to talk about aside from Half Time Pizza


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

If they get Livingston and Maggette out of Pierce and Banks, I think it's a pretty good trade.

Quite honestly, this is the first Pierce trade rumor that I've heard so far that I don't hate.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

I'd rather have Brand.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Forget about Shaun Livingston.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

NOBLE said:


> Forget about Shaun Livingston.


I'm guessing that Elgin told you personally that Livingston will NOT be dealt for Paul Pierce?


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Delontes Herpes said:


> I'm guessing that Elgin told you personally that Livingston will NOT be dealt for Paul Pierce?


 As a matter of fact, it was stated before hand. BOS got hung up on when they were trying to get him before, so I figured why would it be any different? If he does get traded, players like Al Jefferson and Tony Allen would have to be given up.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

NOBLE said:


> As a matter of fact, it was stated before hand. BOS got hung up on when they were trying to get him before, so I figured why would it be any different? If he does get traded, players like Al Jefferson and Tony Allen would have to be given up.



the only difference is livingston hasnt really shown much yet from what i remember, you are being quite homerish if you believe wed have to give up such a huge package to get him and maggette.


edit: just realized you have the shaun livingston fan club, guess that explains


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

I didn't say it'd have to be that huge, but a player of that caliber would have to be included. The thing is, you haven't seen him play and undervaluing him as a player. GMs in the league are well aware of the kid's talent and it's not as easy as you all think to pull him away. That's all I'm saying. The Clippers will be building around him and it'd be foolish for them to trade him when he's an important piece to postseason bid.

The deal will probably be this:

Marko Jaric
Corey Maggette
2nd Round Pick

for

Pierce
Banks/2nd Round


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

NOBLE said:


> The deal will probably be this:
> 
> Marko Jaric
> Corey Maggette
> ...


That's a Clipper's fantasy trade. For one, they'd have to sign Jaric to an overpriced deal to make the salaries work (as CM makes $6.8 million & Pierce & Banks $15.3 million), and in second, Maggette is about 75% of Pierce, and only plays 75% as many games, making him about 56% as valuable. Sorry, you guys can keep that crap. If you want a top ten wing and native LA boy, you're going to have to trade something worthwhile. Not crap


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Maggette is about 75% of Pierce, and only plays 75% as many games, making him about 56% as valuable.


Classic.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

I personally don't want Pierce on the team. I'm content with what we have. But for argument's sake, what do you think the trade will be?


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I Love Paul but if a deal was made with the Clips I guess I would like:

Maggette
Chalmers
Wilcox
--------
Pierce
Banks 
LaFrentz

I don't know if it's possible or whatever so don't ridicule it to much but if anything that's what I would like to see.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Richie Rich said:


> the only difference is livingston hasnt really shown much yet from what i remember, you are being quite homerish if you believe wed have to give up such a huge package to get him and maggette.
> 
> 
> edit: just realized you have the shaun livingston fan club, guess that explains


He's right, the likelihood of the Clips dealing Livingston is slim to none. Livingston was very, very impressive with his court vision last season, when he was healthy. He could use a jump shot and his health will always be in question, but he did a great job leading the team and made some veteran plays. Livingston and Mags for Pierce and Banks is not realistic at all.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

To be brutally frank, all you guys really have to deal are Brand, Kaman, & Livingston. That's it. The rest of your roster seriously sucks or is seriously injured 20+ games every year. You guys can't even trade a first round pick prior to 2008, so if the Clips aren't parting with one of the first three then you guys are playing the crappy hand you have. Period. Boston isn't trading Pierce for a monthly pass to Cedar Sinai and a Yugoslavian bindlestiff. You can stop rubbing them out to that fantasy right now.


----------



## FatMike58 (May 11, 2005)

I just heard this on the radio???????????????????

LA Gets: Pierce/Cassell/2nd from Minnisota
Minnisota Gets: Jaric/1st From Boston
Boston Gets: Maggette/Wilcox

I Hate it


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hear that in Boston?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Pierce and a first for a soon to be UFA & a guy 56% as valuable? What a crappy deal. Does it even work under the CBA?


----------



## FatMike58 (May 11, 2005)

well im not listenin to that station again.....jaric is in minny anyway


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

FatMike58 said:


> I just heard this on the radio???????????????????
> 
> LA Gets: Pierce/Cassell/2nd from Minnisota
> Minnisota Gets: Jaric/1st From Boston
> ...


Terrible trade for Beantown. Even if Maggette played as much as Pierce, he's still not as good as Pierce.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

I would not mind it if it was a 2nd rounder


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

i think we can kiss that trade goodbye

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2132990


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

BostonBasketball said:


> i think we can kiss that trade goodbye
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2132990


:sighofrelief:

As much as people hate him, as much as everyone attacks him, as much as I attacked him all of last season, he's still a All-Star and top name player in the NBA. It'll take much more than a "56%" return value to get Paul out of Boston.


----------



## CelticsSaint1977 (Jun 19, 2005)

FatMike58 said:


> I just heard this on the radio???????????????????
> 
> LA Gets: Pierce/Cassell/2nd from Minnisota
> Minnisota Gets: Jaric/1st From Boston
> ...




What station did you hear that on?! I've had my ears glued to the airwaves, and I havent heard that rumor. Minnesota better kick in Szcerbiak and a 1st round draft pick to go with that. Was that an AM station or satellite radio?! 

By the way, are the Clippers getting Cassell to play back-up or to start. Because if he becomes their starting poitn guard, maybe Livingston is on the block for a possible Pierce deal. It does seem that Pierce is trying to get back home to LA; if we are going to deal him, we need more than whats being offered, and obviously we need to make up for that bull**** we got for Walker. :gopray:


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

CelticsSaint1977 said:


> By the way, are the Clippers getting Cassell to play back-up or to start. Because if he becomes their starting poitn guard, *maybe Livingston is on the block for a possible Pierce deal*. It does seem that Pierce is trying to get back home to LA; if we are going to deal him, we need more than whats being offered, and obviously we need to make up for that bull**** we got for Walker. :gopray:


Shaun Livingston = franchise cornerstone. We will not be that desperate to throw away our future for only an 8th seed and one n' done in the playoffs the next two years. This year, by midseason, Livingston will be starting and will rotate backing Cassell and Mobley at the guard spots until then.

Shaun Livingston isn't going ANYWHERE. Let that pipe dream die.


----------



## CelticsSaint1977 (Jun 19, 2005)

NOBLE said:


> Shaun Livingston = franchise cornerstone. We will not be that desperate to throw away our future for only an 8th seed and one n' done in the playoffs the next two years. This year, by midseason, Livingston will be starting and will rotate backing Cassell and Mobley at the guard spots until then.
> 
> Shaun Livingston isn't going ANYWHERE. Let that pipe dream die.


Doesnt matter to me. I would prefer Pierce remain here and provide leadership and tutelage to the younger players and be the cornerston of a potential Eastern Conference contender in 2 years. If he does go home to LA, send me a combination of players including Livingston or Brand. Either way, given the long history of the San Diego, I mean, Los Angeles Clippers; they wont keep all these players under wraps for long. :crowded:

You want Livingston; here is my contingency trade:

Boston sends: *Pierce, LaFrentz and Banks to the Clippers.*
Los Angeles sends: *Maggette, Brand and Wilcox.*

Celtics then pick up Earl Watson, Ronald "Flip Murray" or Dan DIckau for immediate short-term point guard help. 

:clap: :cheers:


----------



## Flava_D (Apr 22, 2005)

CelticsSaint1977 said:


> Doesnt matter to me. I would prefer Pierce remain here and provide leadership and tutelage to the younger players and be the cornerston of a potential Eastern Conference contender in 2 years. If he does go home to LA, send me a combination of players including Livingston or Brand. Either way, given the long history of the San Diego, I mean, Los Angeles Clippers; they wont keep all these players under wraps for long. :crowded:
> 
> You want Livingston; here is my contingency trade:
> 
> ...


----------



## Flava_D (Apr 22, 2005)

(and I'm "special" for not quoting correctly) :biggrin:


----------



## CelticsSaint1977 (Jun 19, 2005)

> The Clippers would be for lack of a better term, "special" if they did a deal like that. As for Pierce providing leadership and tutelage for the younger players, have you ever watched a Celtics game??? Pierce doesn't have the ability to fill that role and he has even acknowledged it to an extent. Notice how the young guys rallied around Walker when he came, thats the one thing we're really gonna miss with Walker gone is that leadership. Maybe one of the youngsters can step it up (i'd put my money on West) but you run into a problem because if you're Paul Pierce or Mark Blount and this "kid" yells at your butt to get back on D or whatnot, you're probably not going to listen.


Good point Flava. Unfortunately, I am one of those optimistic types that believes the "issues" of last year can be a slap in the face for Pierce and he can change somewhat. But realism overshadowing my optimism; that is probably a little too hopeful on my part. Which is why I've said all along that if the first 40-50 games look like last year revisited, Pierce is gone by February. All this trade talk now is a bit preconceived. I was just addign to the discussion on the board that is all. 

And yes u are very special, here's a helmet and lollipop. :clap: lol

I think the younger players listened to Gary and Ricky more that they did Walker. That's just me. Walker was admired and a spark of energy for the fist month he was here, then it was the Celtics of 2 years ago all over again. not to mention he cut into the minutes of AL Jefferson. A reason he is not here now. And Gary isnt here either; so maybe they just listen to Doc above all others.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

CelticsSaint1977 said:


> What station did you hear that on?! I've had my ears glued to the airwaves, and I havent heard that rumor. Minnesota better kick in Szcerbiak and a 1st round draft pick to go with that. Was that an AM station or satellite radio?!
> 
> By the way, are the Clippers getting Cassell to play back-up or to start. Because if he becomes their starting poitn guard, maybe Livingston is on the block for a possible Pierce deal. It does seem that Pierce is trying to get back home to LA; if we are going to deal him, we need more than whats being offered, and obviously we need to make up for that bull**** we got for Walker. :gopray:


Wally gets 10, 11, 12 and 13 million for the next 4 season. I don't think we need him that badly.  Just wanted to point that out.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

NOBLE said:


> Shaun Livingston = franchise cornerstone. We will not be that desperate to throw away our future for only an 8th seed and one n' done in the playoffs the next two years. This year, by midseason, Livingston will be starting and will rotate backing Cassell and Mobley at the guard spots until then.
> 
> Shaun Livingston isn't going ANYWHERE. Let that pipe dream die.


You make it sound like Livingston is the best thing since sliced bread. 

Brand and Pierce would be much better than anything you have right now...and probably 5 years down the road, too.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

CelticsSaint1977 said:


> Good point Flava. Unfortunately, I am one of those optimistic types that believes the "issues" of last year can be a slap in the face for Pierce and he can change somewhat. But realism overshadowing my optimism; that is probably a little too hopeful on my part. Which is why I've said all along that if the first 40-50 games look like last year revisited, Pierce is gone by February. All this trade talk now is a bit preconceived. I was just addign to the discussion on the board that is all.
> 
> And yes u are very special, here's a helmet and lollipop. :clap: lol
> 
> *I think the younger players listened to* Gary and *Ricky* more that they did Walker. That's just me. Walker was admired and a spark of energy for the fist month he was here, then it was the Celtics of 2 years ago all over again. not to mention he cut into the minutes of AL Jefferson. A reason he is not here now. And Gary isnt here either; so maybe they just listen to Doc above all others.


Yup, that's how I see it too. Everytime something bad happens with the 2nd unit, Ricky goes to the guy that messed up the play and tells him what to do better.

I've seen Ricky do that on a million occasions to Banks, Al, Tony and West.


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> You make it sound like Livingston is the best thing since sliced bread.
> 
> Brand and Pierce would be much better than anything you have right now...and probably 5 years down the road, too.



We seem to do the same thing with Al Jefferson, but from what I here Livingston played extremly well for the clippers last year. And how often do you find 6'7'' true PG. That would be enough for me not to trade him for Pierce.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

CelticsSaint1977 said:


> Minnesota better kick in Szcerbiak and a 1st round draft pick to go with that.


Danny Ainge better not ever consider bringing Wally to Boston.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

BostonBasketball said:


> We seem to do the same thing with Al Jefferson, but from what I here Livingston played extremly well for the clippers last year. And how often do you find 6'7'' true PG. That would be enough for me not to trade him for Pierce.


Orien Greene is a 6'5 true PG. Perhaps they can trade him for Tracy McGrady.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

After the Clips/Minny trade, I assume that LA wanted to try to send Jaric, Maggette, and rags for Pierce and rags. They realized they couldn't do it and got Sam I Am Cassell and a first rounder.

Oh well, it was a fun pipe dream. I guess we're stuck with the extremely durable guy who would be the best player on half of the teams in the league and steps up his game in the playoffs but pouts every now and then. Man, that pouting is really going to prevent the Celtics from ever being good.


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

> Orien Greene is a 6'5 true PG. Perhaps they can trade him for Tracy McGrady.


I know you're kidding, but since Greene was drafted in the 2nd round and Livingston was drafted #3 overall or something like that you would think that they're a little different


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

He was saying that height's overrated at the one, and he's right.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

BostonBasketball said:


> I know you're kidding, but since Greene was drafted in the 2nd round and Livingston was drafted #3 overall or something like that you would think that they're a little different


Not to be a dick but #4 overall. Gordon was #3


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

aquaitious said:


> You make it sound like Livingston is the best thing since sliced bread.
> 
> Brand and Pierce would be much better than anything you have right now...and probably 5 years down the road, too.


 the problem is that most people in CLip land or in the hip hop community think of Livingston as the next Magic.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

i'll give up Pierce for Livingston alone. Or maybe a nice steak dinner and a Charms Blow-Pop...either would be nice.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

Livingston, Jaric and a pick for PP?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

KJay said:


> Livingston, Jaric and a pick for PP?




jaric is a twolve


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Look at Maggette's number vs. Pierce's numbers..

22.2 - 21.6 ppg
6.0 - 6.6 rpg
3.4 - 4.2 apg
1.06 - 1.62 spg
.20 - .48 bpg
43% - 45% - FG%
30% - 37% - 3pt %
85% - 82% - FT %
36.9 - 36.1 - MPG

Someone tell me why we would trade Maggette and Livingston/Brand/whoever for Pierce? Im not saying Corey is the better player, because Pierce puts up slightly better number and is a better shooter. Comon guys, I think we can all see that they are two very comparable players. The Clippers WOULD NOT send Livingston in any deal for Pierce, unless they were getting a much better package then Pierce and a pick/Marcus Banks isnt the answer (and I love Marcus Banks). Teams don't trade that much potential for someone else with less potential, Boston fans should know that.

Like it or not Livingston is going to be a great player in the NBA. I don't compare him to Maigc and I think those comparisons are stupid, because the only part of Shaun's games that resembles Magic is his passing/flare. I've been following Shaun closely for about 3 or 4 years now (becuase I am a huge Arizona fan) and he will be a great NBA player. He has loads of potential and that can easily be seen in his numbers.

To average 7.4 ppg 5 apg 3 rpg and 1.07 spg as a 19 year old rookie PG are pretty good. In fact, how many other rookie high school PGs have put up numbers like that? Yeah I know he only played in 30 games and started 15, but its obvious to see has has the skills.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

maggette is almost guaranteed to miss 15 games every season...pierce doesnt miss any...this makes pierce MUCH more valuable than maggette


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> maggette is almost guaranteed to miss 15 games every season...pierce doesnt miss any...this makes pierce MUCH more valuable than maggette


Yeah that might make Pierce more valuable, but that doesnt mean that makes Livingston or brand any less. What im getting at is Maggette and Pierce put up similar numbers, but there is no way the Cippers would trade Brand for Pierce or Maggette and Livingston. It just wouldnt make any sense.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> maggette is almost guaranteed to miss 15 games every season...pierce doesnt miss any...this makes pierce MUCH more valuable than maggette


Lemme guess, you think Maggette is junk, but is Pierce really worth $7.1 million more?

You could keep Maggette and get a another good player or two to fill in for those 15 games for that kind of money, which is exactly what the Clippers should do.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

leidout said:


> Lemme guess, you think Maggette is junk, but is Pierce really worth $7.1 million more?
> 
> You could keep Maggette and get a another good player or two to fill in for those 15 games for that kind of money, which is exactly what the Clippers should do.





uhhh how bout u dont put words in my mouth eh???...


i like maggettes game alot but he is too fragile for me to say id trade pierce for maggette...pierce is worth the extra monry because he is a franchise player that can take over a game whenever he wants to...i dont know a soul on earth that would say maggette is a player that you could build a franchise around


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> uhhh how bout u dont put words in my mouth eh???...
> 
> 
> i like maggettes game alot but he is too fragile for me to say id trade pierce for maggette...pierce is worth the extra monry because he is a franchise player that can take over a game whenever he wants to...i dont know a soul on earth that would say maggette is a player that you could build a franchise around


I agree with you... the only way I would trade Pierce for Maggs is if that wast he best deal I could get, and wanted to dump some cap space. Pierce does have that extra spark we are looking for Maggette to pick up. I just think this whole Pierce trade doesnt make any sense.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Maggs took 657 FT's

Pierce took 668 FT's

Corey played 16 less games and got to the line just as much as Paul . . and they put up similar #'s not to mention Corey makes half of what Pierce makes, and once we get Pierce team chemistry does not exist anymore. You can keep him


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> Maggs took 657 FT's
> 
> Pierce took 668 FT's
> 
> Corey played 16 less games and got to the line just as much as Paul . . and they put up similar #'s not to mention Corey makes half of what Pierce makes, and once we get Pierce team chemistry does not exist anymore. You can keep him




whoopdifreakindooo you found one stat that "maggs" is better than then paul...hey i got one for u...


Pierce made 108 3pters on 37% shooting

Maggs made 51 3pters on 30% shooting


theres ur difference in fts and then some...You can keep Maggette


----------



## Flava_D (Apr 22, 2005)

purely anecdotal, but I remember a game I think 2 years ago at the fleet, Maggette and Q-Dog seemed to kill the Celtics, and looking at their stats it wasn't a statistical killing, but they just made the right shots at the right time. Speaking of Maggette, check out his website, its kind of funny in how serious it takes itself (especially the intro video) does anyone else know of some good player sites that are just funny to look at?

http://www.coreymaggette.com/


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

While I am a Maggette fan. I could put up 20ppg on the Clips


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

qrich1fan said:


> Maggs took 657 FT's
> 
> Pierce took 668 FT's
> 
> Corey played 16 less games and got to the line just as much as Paul . . and they put up similar #'s not to mention Corey makes half of what Pierce makes, and once we get Pierce team chemistry does not exist anymore. You can keep him


Please enlighten me how the team chemistry will go down? 

And luckly, there's more to basketball than free throws.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

TucsonClip said:


> Someone tell me why we would trade Maggette and Livingston/Brand/whoever for Pierce? Im not saying Corey is the better player, because Pierce puts up slightly better number and is a better shooter. Comon guys, I think we can all see that they are two very comparable players. The Clippers WOULD NOT send Livingston in any deal for Pierce, unless they were getting a much better package then Pierce and a pick/Marcus Banks isnt the answer (and I love Marcus Banks). Teams don't trade that much potential for someone else with less potential, Boston fans should know that.


Things that Pierce is better at than Corey Maggette:


Shooting
Rebounding
Defense
Passing
Clutch play

Things that Maggette is better at than Pierce:


Getting nagging injuries that cost him 15-25 games a year

Sorry, Corey's not going to cut it for Pierce, which is why a deal won't ever happen. LA doesn't have the salaries to match up, and frankly your roster is pretty thin after all the free agent defections. The Clippers just don't have the talent to make a deal.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

ehmunro said:


> Things that Pierce is better at than Corey Maggette:
> 
> 
> Shooting
> ...


Yeah Pierce is better at thsoe things, but he isnt that much better other then shooting and clutch play. Stats wise they are the same player all around. As I said I wouldn't want to trade Corey for Pierce, because Corey fits in well and has a great contract, something Pierce does not. Not to mention we should hold on to Wilcox for a deadline deal to upgrade our bench (because he wont be in LA once hes a FA).

Our roster is thing after all the free agent defections? Bobby Simmons, Marko Jaric, and Rick Brunson... Im not saying we have the deepest bench in the NBA, but our starting 5 is much better this year then last year.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I don't even understand why we're arguing. Surely everybody can understand Corey Maggette is not on the level of Paul Pierce. If you don't see that...well...I feel sorry for you.

Now, if we wanna factor in contracts and such, I can understand, but a straight up debate about those two is just...ugh...


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

Let me first start off by saying that I think that Pierce is better than Maggette However I think that if Maggette was to miss about 20 games with the celtics next year it might actually be a good thing. It would open up playing time for Green, Gomes, Reed, Allen, plus add minutes for West and Banks as Doc would probably play West at the 2 a little bit more. While I wouldn't want Maggette to be injured, it might be a blessing in disguise. 

Now with all that being said, I would much rather have Pierce here than Maggette, and I don't see an even trade involving Pierce/Maggette and the various combinations of other players. In fact I would be surprised if the Celtics made any major moves between now and the begginning of the season, the only thing I see happening is the Celtics signing a cheap, somewhat experinced PG.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Pierce Never Misses A Games But He Seems To Never Miss The Buffett Line Either. What Is That Kid Pushing Now? I Hope He Doesnt Balloon Into The Shaw "the Good Year Blimp" Kemp. You Can Keep Pierce! The Kid Can Get Light It Up But He Is Not What The Clips Need. Our Lineup Is Stacked Next Year We Dont Need Pierce To Jack Up A 30 Ft Fade Away Jumpers. You Are On Crack To Think The Clips Would Give Up Livi. I Wouldnt Give Up Mags For Pierce.


----------



## sportkingJSP13 (Jul 11, 2005)

i wouldnt get to upset about corey maggatte. i read that if this trade goes through that shortly after boston might trade maggate to memphis in exghange for mike miller. but my thoughts on if they do make this deal with memphis it would be more than just that..i dunno maybe lorenzon or earl watson may be involved...but i dont know. i'm a memphis fan by the way. but my dad is from mass. so ya'll come right after! so dont think i'm makin this up. i read it in the boston blogs.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

sportkingJSP13 said:


> i wouldnt get to upset about corey maggatte. i read that if this trade goes through that shortly after boston might trade maggate to memphis in exghange for mike miller. but my thoughts on if they do make this deal with memphis it would be more than just that..i dunno maybe lorenzon or earl watson may be involved...but i dont know. i'm a memphis fan by the way. but my dad is from mass. so ya'll come right after! so dont think i'm makin this up. i read it in the boston blogs.


:|


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> Pierce Never Misses A Games But He Seems To Never Miss The Buffett Line Either. What Is That Kid Pushing Now? I Hope He Doesnt Balloon Into The Shaw "the Good Year Blimp" Kemp. You Can Keep Pierce! The Kid Can Get Light It Up But He Is Not What The Clips Need. Our Lineup Is Stacked Next Year We Dont Need Pierce To Jack Up A 30 Ft Fade Away Jumpers. You Are On Crack To Think The Clips Would Give Up Livi. I Wouldnt Give Up Mags For Pierce.


Just a tip, but you only capitalize the first word of each sentence plus proper nouns.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Delontes Herpes said:


> Just a tip, but you only capitalize the first word of each sentence plus proper nouns.


Ah, he wrote it all in caps, so the computer edits the words to make them all uppercase.


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

See here is the problem people want to propose a trade for Paul, but when you tell them realistically what it is going to take from their team in order to get a player of PP's ability they get all upset and try to bash him. The Clips have absolutely nothing and I do mean nothing to trade for PP if Livingston is not included, Magette is not enough, we don't want Elton Brand because we already have Jefferson here and we want him to develop, the rest of the clipper roster is crap, and the clippers were already stupid enough to trade their 2006 1st round pick and then use their 1st round 2005 pick on a crappy russian player who is probably 2-3 years away from being able to play in the NBA, they lost one of the best players Simmons to FA and just traded another one of their better players for Sam Cassell, so lets stop kidding ourselves the Clips will never have the assets to aquire PP.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Ah, he wrote it all in caps, so the computer edits the words to make them all uppercase.


I see. Nonetheless, it's an eyesore to read.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

vandyke said:


> then use their 1st round 2005 pick on a crappy russian player who is probably 2-3 light years away from being able to play in the NBA


fixed that for you...you were being too generous


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

So the latest is dealing Paul Pierce for Mike Miller and possibly Lorenzen Wright and Earl Watson in a three way? That's awful.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

I'm very skeptical of the validity of that rumor. I would be absolutely shocked if there was any substance to it.


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

Delontes Herpes said:


> fixed that for you...you were being too generous


Thank You


----------



## Malnutritious (Nov 30, 2002)

CelticsSaint1977 said:


> we need to make up for that bull**** we got for Walker. :gopray:


You did'nt get ******* for Walker you got a good deal. Don't forget he was a free agent who could have left for nothing. 

The Celtics did him and themselves a favor, because all he could have gotten was an MLE and Boston would have gotten nothing.

Happy now?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

agoo101284 said:


> So the latest is dealing Paul Pierce for Mike Miller and possibly Lorenzen Wright and Earl Watson in a three way? That's awful.




i wouldnt doubt it...as i said before i think danny wants to make this an all white person squad...i wouldnt be surprised if he coaked shawn bradley and steve kerr out of retirement



(before anyone gets their panties in a bunch im kidding)


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I'm laughing my *** off at the guy thinking we'd trade Pierce for Maggs to get Mike freaking Miller...hilarious... as for the guy referring to Paul's stature...he's about 240 and one of the strongest swings in the game, and plays about forty minutes per contest.

But yeah, he's fat and out of shape...

Get a clue.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Pierce does look a bit soft around the edges. Similar to Walker when people trashed him for being a fat guy, despite the fact that he would push the tempo as much as anyone and also play 40 mpg.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Pierce does look a bit soft around the edges.


There is no way somebody is convincing me any NBA player (Walker incl.) that plays 40 minutes a game is out of shape. Not a hope. I consider myself to be in decent shape and I'm winded after going hard twenty minutes in a p/u game.

Especially when you're as strong as Paul is.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

P-Dub34 said:


> There is no way somebody is convincing me any NBA player (Walker incl.) that plays 40 minutes a game is out of shape. Not a hope. I consider myself to be in decent shape and I'm winded after going hard twenty minutes in a p/u game.
> 
> Especially when you're as strong as Paul is.


I'm not saying he's out of shape, but he does look soft.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I definately like what the Clippers have to offer more than the Grizzlies. I'm not too interested in a package of Wright, Watson and Miller for a guy like Paul Pierce. I would like a Maggette & Kaman & Wilcox or Maggette, Kaman, & 2 2nd rounders or something enough if they are gonna pull the trigger. 
I have to agree with the Clippers fan, to think Livingston would be included is crazy, he's a FRANCHISE guy. The kid was getting 10 assists in 20 minutes, he's simply put, pretty amazing. He's not going anywhere, even the Clips are not that dumb.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Delontes Herpes said:


> Just a tip, but you only capitalize the first word of each sentence plus proper nouns.


Are you happy now?


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Why get upset? You should be thanking him. Nobody's going to take you seriously if you type like that. They just write you off as a babbling kid who has nothing important to say instead of sifting through that trash and attempting to decipher what you're saying.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

The site makes those changes with the capitalization. Im glad everyone is happy.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> The site makes those changes with the capitalization. Im glad everyone is happy.


If you type in all caps, my previous post still applies.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> DaFranchise said:
> 
> 
> > P-Dub34 said:
> ...



I can't believe that the Clippers are asking about Paul again either.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Ehh, everything that needs to be said was said on the first five pages.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Even though walkers gone i think bostons gonna be a good squad and i still see them as a playoff contending team.....Good luck you guys!


----------



## Blazer4ever (Feb 1, 2003)

hope this hasn't already been discussed:
Theo, Darius, Rube and a 1st for pierce and blount. been proposed on the Blazers board.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Blazer4ever said:


> hope this hasn't already been discussed:
> Theo, Darius, Rube and a 1st for pierce and blount. been proposed on the Blazers board.


  no thanks.


----------



## Blazer4ever (Feb 1, 2003)

Oh, I guess we're stuck with darius and ruben, then, which isn't that bad. darius is always talent and/or potential and ruben is our heart player. it's all good, guess i was just excited to hear that paul pierce rumor on the blazers board, it sounded good and i started having visions of our team around paul and zach which was way cooler than our team around zach and darius. guess you're right, man.

on the other hand, your team is good and all but i thought, maybe you're tired of paul pierce, maybe you need some new players (small forwards), just to make things more interesting or something. i don't think you're favorites to win the championship and i don't see paul pierce and the celtics winning the championship but who knows, maybe you get another number 1 player and they could co-exist also with jefferson, heard he's good.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce will not be traded to Portland unless Telfair is included.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

I'd be very surprised if Portland trades Telfair at this point.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Which is another reason why Pierce will not be traded to Portland. They don't have anyone, Telfair excluded, worth trading for Pierce and they obviously think too highly of Telfair to trade him.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

They have 2 other players in Sergei Monia & Jarrett Jack but I just don't see a deal that would work for Peirce now that they don't have Sharif anymore.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

whiterhino said:


> They have 2 other players in *Sergei Monia* & Jarrett Jack but I just don't see a deal that would work for Peirce now that they don't have Sharif anymore.


Yeah...I didn't know that Danny was that high on that guy until a few weeks ago...

1st rounder + Monia + cap = Me talking.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

No, a deal cannot work now because they lost their two valuable expiring contracts in Nick Van Exel and Damon Stoudamire. I won't judge Monia, but I don't trust any reports that say he has been doing well in CSKA Moscow. Right now, _if_ Pierce is moved, he should be moved to the Knicks, along with LaFrentz or Blount (or both) for two of their valuable expiring contracts and draft picks.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Blazers are offering small-forwards for Pierce?

Are you guys serious? Did you look at our roster at all?

Additionally, hasn't Darius Miles passed the point where he's moved from potential to not that good?


----------

